# Man starts fire by roasting bear



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man starts fire by roasting bear*
Friday, September 8, 2006

It's not a terribly uncommon event - someone leaves something in the oven, it gets a bit burny, and the next thing you know, a large part of their house is a smouldering ruin.

A Michigan man recently did just that, reducing his garage to ashes. The unusual part of the story is that he was trying to roast a bear. 
It is not known exactly why Joe Gorzynski had decided to roast the bear. But doing so cost him his garage, his oven, his fishing equipment, his tools and a collection of animal heads mounted on the wall.

The bear also did not survive the conflagration.

The fire raged so strongly (bears are clearly a good fuel source) that it melted vinyl shutters and the siding of his neighbour's property. Hamlin Fire epartment chief Steve Vandervest noted that while fires caused by turkeys were relatively common, bears weren't. 'This was a new one,' he commented.

:zombie:


----------

